# What's the best Tarantula feeder?



## Jacobchinarian (Sep 11, 2010)

I was wondering what the best feeder is. I have used crickets and superworms but what's the best.


----------



## kylestl (Sep 11, 2010)

Roaches roaches roaches. Get dubias can't climb don't smell and are very healthy. I'm sure someone will say it but just ignore the people that say "use the search function"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## possumburg (Sep 11, 2010)

I use crickets and mealworms right now, but I may look into starting a dubia colony, since everyone recommends them.


----------



## Fran (Sep 12, 2010)

kylestl said:


> Roaches roaches roaches. Get dubias can't climb don't smell and are very healthy. I'm sure someone will say it but just ignore the people that say "use the search function"



Great advice. We might be talking to an expert here, so sorry.


----------



## Scoolman (Sep 12, 2010)

Actually you should use the search function. I remember someone posting  a link to a sight that had done an analysis of nutritional value of several insect prey items. The meal worm scored the lowest, and crickets and roaches were fairly closely matched, if I recall correctly. If I find the link I will post it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anubis77 (Sep 12, 2010)

kylestl said:


> Roaches roaches roaches. Get dubias can't climb don't smell and are very healthy. I'm sure someone will say it but just ignore the people that say "use the search function"


All of my spiders are on a diet of search function. Don't knock it till you try it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## BillieJean (Sep 12, 2010)

Scoolman said:


> I remember someone posting  a link to a sight that had done an analysis of nutritional value of several insect prey items.


Original thread

Feeder analysis

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scoolman (Sep 12, 2010)

BillieJean said:


> Original thread
> 
> Feeder analysis


Thats the one. thanks BillieJean
Here is the link to the data
http://www.doubleds.org/newfeederpg.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

Anubis77 said:


> All of my spiders are on a diet of search function. Don't knock it till you try it.


Lols. It's considered a delicacy in some parts of the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sundan (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd say B.Dubias too, since they are easy to breed and dont smell, however i use crickets too sometimes to mix it up, and for the reason that crickets are more curios and presents itself better to the T, while dubias often play dead or bury itself in the substrate right away if it can.


----------



## kylestl (Sep 12, 2010)

Fran said:


> Great advice. We might be talking to an expert here, so sorry.


He does need to use the search function. But do 20 people have to tell him and be rude about it. I was just saying that because I knew the "real" experts around here would jump on him. Better to jump on me then him because I do not care;P


----------



## NikiP (Sep 12, 2010)

I like my lats so far  

If you want to go for roaches, I recommend doing searches on both lats & dubias. There are several differences in the species and how easily they are kept in check.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 12, 2010)

*And the answer is..........*

....domesticated partially albino finches- according to one you-tube goob it is,..... 

But seriously, I use both crickets and B dubia and cannot say I see much difference with t growth and health with either. Imo, the dubia "stick to their ribs" a little better.



Terry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Sep 12, 2010)

Blatta lateralis imo is the best roach, perhaps best feeder insect. They reproduce fast and I haven't met any T that wouldn't eat them, most likely b/c they run everywhere, unlike Dubias, which have a habitat of "freezing." The only thing I don't like about them is their speed, but at least they don't jump like crickets (which I can't even remember the last time I bought!).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Oct 11, 2010)

So my parents won't let me get roaches. I tell them that dubias are non-infesting but all they say is a stern “no I don't want roaches inside my house.” so what is the next best feeder insect.


----------



## Ictinike (Oct 11, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> So my parents won't let me get roaches. I tell them that dubias are non-infesting but all they say is a stern “no I don't want roaches inside my house.” so what is the next best feeder insect.


While I can't say I don't agree with them by name alone you need to explain these "roaches" your talking about are not common German cockroaches that they most likely think they are.  These, at least where your at in Michigan (blue sucks) and me in Ohio (go Bucks!) they don't have a quick way to infest.

Maybe they can but I've had a few escapee's in a year of having B. lats and they either were found already dead, mostly near the bathroom (water source) or were in some other spider's web inside the basement.  Now that it's getting colder they don't stand a chance honestly.

I would explain to them further but again I can understand their reaction

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Terry D (Oct 11, 2010)

Jacobchinarian, What they don't know won't hurt 'em!


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Oct 11, 2010)

No way they'll ever let me so what is the next best feeder. I think I heard silkworms.


----------



## Ictinike (Oct 11, 2010)

Crickets honestly.. You can get all fancy with silkworms and others such as mealworms/etc but simplicity is the cricket unless you have so many T's that roaches come out on top.

Even a small colony of B. lats can reproduce at great numbers when given proper temps and food/water and you never have to buy stinky crickets again.

If you only feeding a small collection or 1 only get a few because if like me they never all seemed to make the short ride home as well die and cannibalize themselves to the point I went with a roach colony.

That's my opinion, others will have more to say.


----------



## kylestl (Oct 11, 2010)

crickets work just fine. Feed them well and they are good feeders.


----------

